# الألات الموسيقية فى الكتاب المقدس ....متجدد



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2015)

*عود​*


*


*​ 
​
​ *+ و اسم اخيه يوبال الذي كان ابا لكل ضارب بالعود و المزمار (تك 4 : 21)​ *



* + لماذا هربت خفية و خدعتني و لم تخبرني حتى اشيعك بالفرح و الاغاني بالدف و العود(تك 31 : 27)*​ 

* + كاودية ممتدة كجنات على نهر كشجرات عود غرسها الرب كارزات على مياه (عد 24 : 6)*


* + بعد ذلك تاتي الى جبعة الله حيث انصاب الفلسطينيين و يكون عند مجيئك الى هناك الى المدينة انك تصادف + زمرة من الانبياء نازلين من المرتفعة و امامهم رباب و دف و ناي و عود و هم يتنباون (1صم 10 : 5)*
​ *



*​ 
* + فليامر سيدنا عبيده قدامه ان يفتشوا على رجل يحسن الضرب بالعود و يكون اذا كان عليك الروح الردي من قبل الله انه يضرب بيده فتطيب (1صم 16 : 16)*


* + و كان عندما جاء الروح من قبل الله على شاول ان داود اخذ العود و ضرب بيده فكان يرتاح شاول و يطيب و يذهب عنه الروح الردي (1صم 16 : 23)*


* + و الان فاتوني بعواد و لما ضرب العواد بالعود كانت عليه يد الرب (2مل 3 : 15)*


* + من يدوثون بنو يدوثون جدليا و صري و يشعيا و حشبيا و متثيا ستة تحت يد ابيهم يدوثون المتنبئ بالعود لاجل الحمد و التسبيح للرب (1اخبار 25 : 3)*


* + يحملون الدف و العود و يطربون بصوت المزمار (اي 21 : 12)*

​ *



*


* + صار عودي للنوح و مزماري لصوت الباكين (اي 30 : 31)*


* + يحسب الحديد كالتبن و النحاس كالعود النخر (اي 41 : 27)*


* + احمدوا الرب بالعود بربابة ذات عشرة اوتار رنموا له (مز 33 : 2)*


* + فاتي الى مذبح الله الى الله بهجة فرحي و احمدك بالعود يا الله الهي (مز 43 : 4)*


* +كل ثيابك مر و عود و سليخة من قصور العاج سرتك الاوتار (مز 45 : 8)*
​ *



*

* + اميل اذني الى مثل و اوضح بعود لغزي (مز 49 : 4)*


* + استيقظ يا مجدي استيقظي يا رباب و يا عود انا استيقظ سحرا (مز 57 : 8)*


* + فانا ايضا احمدك برباب حقك يا الهي ارنم لك بالعود يا قدوس اسرائيل (مز 71 : 22)*
​ *



*

* + ارفعوا نغمة و هاتوا دفا عودا حلوا مع رباب (مز 81 : 2)*


* + على ذات عشرة اوتار و على الرباب على عزف العود(مز 92 : 3)*


* + رنموا للرب بعود و صوت نشيد (مز 98 : 5)*


* + استيقظي ايتها الرباب و العود انا استيقظ سحرا (مز 108 : 2)*


* + اجيبوا الرب بحمد رنموا لالهنا بعود(مز 147 : 7)*


* + ليسبحوا اسمه برقص بدف و عود ليرنموا له (مز 149 : 3)*


* + سبحوه بصوت الصور سبحوه برباب و عود(مز 150 : 3)*


* + اذ تغيرت نسب العناصر بعضها الى بعض كما يتغير في العود اسم صوت من اللحن و الصوت باق و ذلك بين لمن تامل تلك الحوادث (الحكمة 19 : 17)*
​ *



*


* + اليس بعود تحول الماء عذبا حتى تعرف قوته (سيراخ 38 : 5)*


* + المزمار و العود يطيبان اللحن لكن اللسان العذب فوق كليهما (سيراخ 40 : 21)*


* + و صار العود و الرباب و الدف و الناي و الخمر ولائمهم و الى فعل الرب لا ينظرون و عمل يديه لا يرون (اش 5 : 12)*


* + هل تفتخر الفاس على القاطع بها او يتكبر المنشارعلى مردده كان القضيب يحرك رافعه كان العصا ترفع من ليس هو عودا (اش 10 : 15)*

​ *





+لذلك ترن احشائي كعود من اجل مواب و بطني من اجل قير حارس (اش 16 : 11)*



* + خذي عودا طوفي في المدينة ايتها الزانية المنسية احسني العزف اكثري الغناء لكي تذكري (اش 23 : 16)*


* +بطل فرح الدفوف انقطع ضجيج المبتهجين بطل فرح العود(اش 24 : 8)*

​ *



*


* + قائلين للعود انت ابي و للحجر انت ولدتني لانهم حولوا نحوي القفا لا الوجه و في وقت بليتهم يقولون قم و خلصنا (ار 2 : 27)*


* + يا ابن ادم ماذا يكون عود الكرم فوق كل عود او فوق القضيب الذي من شجر الوعر (حز 15 : 2)*


* + هل يؤخذ منه عود لاصطناع عمل ما او ياخذون منه وتدا ليعلق عليه اناء ما (حز 15 : 3)*


* + لذلك هكذا قال السيد الرب مثل عود الكرم بين عيدان الوعر التي بذلتها اكلا للنار كذلك ابذل سكان اورشليم (حز 15 : 6)*


* + قد حدد ليذبح ذبحا قد صقل لكي يبرق فهل نبتهج عصا ابني تزدري بكل عود(حز 21 : 10)*
​ *



*


* + عندما تسمعون صوت القرن و الناي و العود و الرباب و السنطير و المزمار و كل انواع العزف ان تخروا و تسجدوا لتمثال الذهب الذي نصبه نبوخذنصر الملك (دا 3 : 5)*


* + لاجل ذلك وقتما سمع كل الشعوب صوت القرن و الناي و العود و الرباب و السنطير و كل انواع العزف خر كل الشعوب و الامم و الالسنة و سجدوا لتمثال الذهب الذي نصبه نبوخذنصر الملك (دا 3 : 7)*

​ *





+ انت ايها الملك قد اصدرت امرا بان كل انسان يسمع صوت القرن و الناي و العود و الرباب و السنطير و +المزمار و كل انواع العزف يخر و يسجد لتمثال الذهب (دا 3 : 10)*



* + فان كنتم الان مستعدين عندما تسمعون صوت القرن و الناي و العود  و الرباب و السنطير و المزمار و كل انواع العزف الى ان تخروا و تسجدوا  للتمثال الذي عملته و ان لم تسجدوا ففي تلك الساعة تلقون في وسط اتون النار  المتقدة و من هو الاله الذي ينقذكم من يدي (دا 3 : 15)*


* + ويل للقائل للعود استيقظ و للحجر الاصم انتبه اهو يعلم ها هو مطلي بالذهب و الفضة و لا روح البتة في داخله (حب 2 : 19)*


* + و جاء ايضا نيقوديموس الذي اتى اولا الى يسوع ليلا و هو حامل مزيج مر و عود نحو مئة منا (يو 19 : 39)*
​ *



*


* + بضائع من الذهب و الفضة و الحجر الكريم و اللؤلؤ و البز و الارجوان و الحرير و القرمز و كل عود ثيني و كل اناء من العاج و كل اناء من اثمن الخشب و النحاس و الحديد و المرمر (رؤ 18 : 12)*
​ * يتبع*​


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2015)

*اعواد​



+ عمل سليمان خشب الصندل درابزينا لبيت الرب و بيت الملك و اعوادا و ربابا للمغنين لم يات و لم ير مثل خشب الصندل ذلك الى هذا اليوم (1مل 10 : 12)​ 

+ و عمل الملك خشب الصندل درجا لبيت الرب و بيت الملك و اعوادا و ربابا و لم ير مثلها قبل في ارض يهوذا (2اخبار 9 : 11)​ 

+ و كان جميع الشعب يفرحون مع النساء و العذارى و الشبان بالاعواد و القياثير (يهوديت 15 : 15)​ 

+ على الصفصاف في وسطها علقنا اعوادنا (مز 137 : 2)​ 

+ اهبط الى الهاوية فخرك رنة اعوادك تحتك تفرش الرمة و غطاؤك الدود (اش 14 : 11)​ 

+ و ابطل قول اغانيك و صوت اعوادك لن يسمع بعد (حز 26 : 13)​ *


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2015)

*أوتار​ 


+ معروف هو الرب قضاء امضى الشرير يعلق بعمل يديه ضرب الاوتار سلاه (مز 9 : 16)​ 

+ احمدوا الرب بالعود بربابة ذات عشرة اوتار رنموا له (مز 33 : 2)​ 

+ كل ثيابك مر و عود و سليخة من قصور العاج سرتك الاوتار(مز 45 : 8)​ 

+ من قدام المغنون من وراء ضاربو الاوتار في الوسط فتيات ضاربات الدفوف (مز 68 : 25)​ 

+ على ذات عشرة اوتار و على الرباب على عزف العود (مز 92 : 3)​ 

+ يا الله ارنم لك ترنيمة جديدة برباب ذات عشرة اوتار ارنم لك (مز 144 : 9)​ 

+ سبحوه بدف و رقص سبحوه باوتار و مزمار (مز 150 : 4)​ 

+ الرب لخلاصي فنعزف باوتارنا كل ايام حياتنا في بيت الرب (اش 38 : 20)​ 

+ الرب السيد قوتي و يجعل قدمي كالايائل و يمشيني على مرتفعاتي لرئيس المغنين على الاتي ذوات الاوتار(حب 3 : 19)​ *


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2015)

*عيدان​ 


+ و داود و كل بيت اسرائيل يلعبون امام الرب بكل انواع الالات من خشب السرو بالعيدان و بالرباب و بالدفوف و بالجنوك و بالصنوج (2صم 6 : 5)​ 

+ و داود و كل اسرائيل يلعبون امام الله بكل عز و باغاني و عيدان و رباب و دفوف و صنوج و ابواق (1اخبار 13 : 8)​ 

+ و امر داود رؤساء اللاويين ان يوقفوا اخوتهم المغنين بالات غناء بعيدان و رباب و صنوج مسمعين برفع الصوت بفرح (1اخبار 15 : 16)​ 

+ و متثيا و اليفليا و مقنيا و عوبيد ادوم و يعيئيل و عززيا بالعيدان على القرار للامامة (1اخبار 15 : 21)​ 

+ فكان جميع اسرائيل يصعدون تابوت عهد الرب بهتاف و بصوت الاصوار و الابواق و الصنوج يصوتون بالرباب و العيدان(1اخبار 15 : 28)​ 

+ اساف الراس و زكريا ثانيه و يعيئيل و شميراموث و يحيئيل و متثايا و الياب و بنايا و عوبيد ادوم و يعيئيل بالات رباب و عيدان و كان اساف يصوت بالصنوج (1اخبار 16 : 5)​ 

+ و افرز داود و رؤساء الجيش للخدمة بني اساف و هيمان و يدوثون المتنبئين بالعيدان و الرباب و الصنوج و كان عددهم من رجال العمل حسب خدمتهم (1اخبار 25 : 1)​ 

+ كل هؤلاء تحت يد ابيهم لاجل غناء بيت الرب بالصنوج و الرباب و العيدان لخدمة بيت الله تحت يد الملك و اساف و يدوثون و هيمان (1اخبار 25 : 6)​ 

+ و اللاويون المغنون اجمعون اساف و هيمان و يدوثون و بنوهم و اخوتهم لابسين كتانا بالصنوج و الرباب و العيدان واقفين شرقي المذبح و معهم من الكهنة مئة و عشرون ينفخون في الابواق (2اخبار 5 : 12)​ 

+ و دخلوا اورشليم بالرباب و العيدان و الابواق الى بيت الرب (2اخبار 20 : 28)​ 

+ و اوقف اللاويين في بيت الرب بصنوج و رباب و عيدان حسب امر داود و جاد رائي الملك و ناثان النبي لان من قبل الرب الوصية عن يد انبيائه (2اخبار 29 : 25)​ 

+ و  عند تدشين سور اورشليم طلبوا اللاويين من جميع اماكنهم لياتوا بهم الى  اورشليم لكي يدشنوا بفرح و بحمد و غناء بالصنوج و الرباب و العيدان(نح 12 : 27)​ 

+ و يكون كل مرور عصا القضاء التي ينزلها الرب عليه بالدفوف و العيدان و بحروب ثائرة يحاربه (اش 30 : 32)​ 

+ و في مثل الوقت و اليوم الذي فيه دنسته الامم في ذلك اليوم دشن بالاناشيد و العيدان و الكنارات و الصنوج (1مكابين 4 : 54)​ 

+ و دخلها في اليوم الثالث و العشرين من الشهر الثاني في السنة المئة و الحادية و السبعين بالحمد و السعف و الكنارات و الصنوج و العيدان و التسابيح و الاناشيد لانحطام العدو الشديد من اسرائيل (1مكابين 13 : 51)​ 



*


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2015)

*رباب 


+ بعد  ذلك تاتي الى جبعة الله حيث انصاب الفلسطينيين و يكون عند مجيئك الى هناك  الى المدينة انك تصادف زمرة من الانبياء نازلين من المرتفعة و امامهم رباب و دف و ناي و عود و هم يتنباون (1صم 10 : 5)
+ و داود و كل بيت اسرائيل يلعبون امام الرب بكل انواع الالات من خشب السرو بالعيدان و بالرباب و بالدفوف و بالجنوك و بالصنوج (2صم 6 : 5)
+ فعمل سليمان خشب الصندل درابزينا لبيت الرب و بيت الملك و اعوادا و ربابا للمغنين لم يات و لم ير مثل خشب الصندل ذلك الى هذا اليوم (1مل 10 : 12)
+ و داود و كل اسرائيل يلعبون امام الله بكل عز و باغاني و عيدان و رباب و دفوف و صنوج و ابواق (1اخبار 13 : 8)
+ و امر داود رؤساء اللاويين ان يوقفوا اخوتهم المغنين بالات غناء بعيدان و رباب و صنوج مسمعين برفع الصوت بفرح (1اخبار 15 : 16)
+ و زكريا و عزيئيل و شميراموث و يحيئيل و عني و الياب و معسيا و بنايا بالرباب على الجواب (1اخبار 15 : 20)
+ فكان جميع اسرائيل يصعدون تابوت عهد الرب بهتاف و بصوت الاصوار و الابواق و الصنوج يصوتون بالرباب و العيدان (1اخبار 15 : 28)
+ اساف الراس و زكريا ثانيه و يعيئيل و شميراموث و يحيئيل و متثايا و الياب و بنايا و عوبيد ادوم و يعيئيل بالات رباب و عيدان و كان اساف يصوت بالصنوج (1اخبار 16 : 5)
+ و افرز داود و رؤساء الجيش للخدمة بني اساف و هيمان و يدوثون المتنبئين بالعيدان و الرباب و الصنوج و كان عددهم من رجال العمل حسب خدمتهم (1اخبار 25 : 1)
+ كل هؤلاء تحت يد ابيهم لاجل غناء بيت الرب بالصنوج و الرباب و العيدان لخدمة بيت الله تحت يد الملك و اساف و يدوثون و هيمان (1اخبار 25 : 6)
+ و اللاويون المغنون اجمعون اساف و هيمان و يدوثون و بنوهم و اخوتهم لابسين كتانا بالصنوج و الرباب و العيدان واقفين شرقي المذبح و معهم من الكهنة مئة و عشرون ينفخون في الابواق (2اخبار 5 : 12)
+ و عمل الملك خشب الصندل درجا لبيت الرب و بيت الملك و اعوادا و ربابا و لم ير مثلها قبل في ارض يهوذا (2اخبار 9 : 11)
+ و دخلوا اورشليم بالرباب و العيدان و الابواق الى بيت الرب (2اخبار 20 : 28)
+ و اوقف اللاويين في بيت الرب بصنوج و رباب و عيدان حسب امر داود و جاد رائي الملك و ناثان النبي لان من قبل الرب الوصية عن يد انبيائه (2اخبار 29 : 25)
+ و عند تدشين سور اورشليم طلبوا اللاويين من جميع اماكنهم لياتوا بهم الى اورشليم لكي يدشنوا بفرح و بحمد و غناء بالصنوج و الرباب و العيدان (نح 12 : 27)
+ احمدوا الرب بالعود بربابة ذات عشرة اوتار رنموا له (مز 33 : 2)
+ استيقظ يا مجدي استيقظي يا رباب و يا عود انا استيقظ سحرا (مز 57 : 8)
+ فانا ايضا احمدك برباب حقك يا الهي ارنم لك بالعود يا قدوس اسرائيل (مز 71 : 22)
+ ارفعوا نغمة و هاتوا دفا عودا حلوا مع رباب(مز 81 : 2)
+ على ذات عشرة اوتار و على الرباب على عزف العود (مز 92 : 3)
+ استيقظي ايتها الرباب و العود انا استيقظ سحرا (مز 108 : 2)
+ يا الله ارنم لك ترنيمة جديدة برباب ذات عشرة اوتار ارنم لك (مز 144 : 9)
+ سبحوه بصوت الصور سبحوه برباب و عود (مز 150 : 3)
+ و صار العود و الرباب و الدف و الناي و الخمر ولائمهم و الى فعل الرب لا ينظرون و عمل يديه لا يرون (اش 5 : 12)
+ اهل صيدون و ارواد كانوا ملاحيك حكماؤك يا صور الذين كانوا فيك هم ربابينك (حز 27 : 8)
+ ثروتك و اسواقك و بضاعتك و ملاحوك و ربابينك و قلافوك و المتاجرون بمتجرك و جميع رجال حربك الذين فيك و كل جمعك الذي في وسطك يسقطون في قلب البحار في يوم سقوطك (حز 27 : 27)
+ من صوت صراخ ربابينك تتزلزل المسارح (حز 27 : 28)
+ و كل ممسكي المجذاف و الملاحون و كل ربابين البحر ينزلون من سفنهم و يقفون على البر (حز 27 : 29)
+ عندما تسمعون صوت القرن و الناي و العود و الرباب و السنطير و المزمار و كل انواع العزف ان تخروا و تسجدوا لتمثال الذهب الذي نصبه نبوخذنصر الملك (دا 3 : 5)
+ لاجل ذلك وقتما سمع كل الشعوب صوت القرن و الناي و العود و الرباب و السنطير و كل انواع العزف خر كل الشعوب و الامم و الالسنة و سجدوا لتمثال الذهب الذي نصبه نبوخذنصر الملك (دا 3 : 7)
+ انت ايها الملك قد اصدرت امرا بان كل انسان يسمع صوت القرن و الناي و العود و الرباب و السنطير و المزمار و كل انواع العزف يخر و يسجد لتمثال الذهب (دا 3 : 10)
+ فان كنتم الان مستعدين عندما تسمعون صوت القرن و الناي و العود و الرباب  و السنطير و المزمار و كل انواع العزف الى ان تخروا و تسجدوا للتمثال الذي  عملته و ان لم تسجدوا ففي تلك الساعة تلقون في وسط اتون النار المتقدة و  من هو الاله الذي ينقذكم من يدي (دا 3 : 15)
+ ابعد عني ضجة اغانيك و نغمة ربابك لا اسمع (عا 5 : 23)
+ الهاذرون مع صوت الرباب المخترعون لانفسهم الات الغناء كداود (عا 6 : 5)
​*


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2015)

*صور 


+ صعد الله بهتاف الرب بصوت الصور(مز 47 : 5)
+ بالابواق و صوت الصور اهتفوا قدام الملك الرب (مز 98 : 6)
+ سبحوه بصوت الصور سبحوه برباب و عود (مز 150 : 3)
*


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2015)

*دف​


+ لماذا هربت خفية و خدعتني و لم تخبرني حتى اشيعك بالفرح و الاغاني بالدف و العود (تك 31 : 27)


+ فاخذت مريم النبية اخت هرون الدف بيدها و خرجت جميع النساء وراءها بدفوف و رقص (خر 15 : 20)


+ ثم اتى يفتاح الى المصفاة الى بيته و اذا بابنته خارجة للقائه بدفوف و رقص و هي وحيدة لم يكن له ابن و لا ابنة غيرها (قض 11 : 34)


+ بعد ذلك تاتي الى جبعة الله حيث انصاب الفلسطينيين و يكون عند مجيئك الى هناك الى المدينة انك تصادف زمرة من الانبياء نازلين من المرتفعة و امامهم رباب و دف و ناي و عود و هم يتنباون (1صم 10 : 5)


+ و كان عند مجيئهم حين رجع داود من قتل الفلسطيني ان النساء خرجت من جميع مدن اسرائيل بالغناء و الرقص للقاء شاول الملك بدفوف و بفرح و بمثلثات (1صم 18 : 6)


+ و داود و كل بيت اسرائيل يلعبون امام الرب بكل انواع الالات من خشب السرو بالعيدان و بالرباب و بالدفوف و بالجنوك و بالصنوج (2صم 6 : 5)


+ و دعا الملك صيبا غلام شاول و قال له كل ما كان لشاول و لكل بيته قد دفعته لابن سيدك (2صم 9 : 9)


+ و داود و كل اسرائيل يلعبون امام الله بكل عز و باغاني و عيدان و رباب و دفوف و صنوج و ابواق (1اخبار 13 : 8)


+ سبحوا الرب بالدفوف رنموا للرب على الصنوج انشدوا له انشادا جديدا عظموه و ادعوا باسمه (يهوديت 16 : 2)


+ يحملون الدف و العود و يطربون بصوت المزمار (اي 21 : 12)


+ من قدام المغنون من وراء ضاربو الاوتار في الوسط فتيات ضاربات الدفوف (مز 68 : 25)


+ ارفعوا نغمة و هاتوا دفا عودا حلوا مع رباب (مز 81 : 2)


+ ليسبحوا اسمه برقص بدف و عود ليرنموا له (مز 149 : 3)


+ سبحوه بدف و رقص سبحوه باوتار و مزمار (مز 150 : 4)


+ و صار العود و الرباب و الدف و الناي و الخمر ولائمهم و الى فعل الرب لا ينظرون و عمل يديه لا يرون (اش 5 : 12)


+ بطل فرح الدفوف انقطع ضجيج المبتهجين بطل فرح العود (اش 24 : 8)


+ و يكون كل مرور عصا القضاء التي ينزلها الرب عليه بالدفوف و العيدان و بحروب ثائرة يحاربه (اش 30 : 32)


+ سابنيك بعد فتبنين يا عذراء اسرائيل تتزينين بعد بدفوفك و تخرجين في رقص اللاعبين (ار 31 : 4)


+ ثم رفعوا ابصارهم و نظروا فاذا بجلبة و جهاز كثير و العروس و اصحابه و اخوته خارجون للقائهم بالدفوف و الات الطرب و اسلحة كثيرة (1مكابين 9 : 39)​
*


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2015)

*صنوج​


+ و داود و كل بيت اسرائيل يلعبون امام الرب بكل انواع الالات من خشب السرو بالعيدان و بالرباب و بالدفوف و بالجنوك و بالصنوج(2صم 6 : 5)


+ و داود و كل اسرائيل يلعبون امام الله بكل عز و باغاني و عيدان و رباب و دفوف و صنوج و ابواق (1اخبار 13 : 8)


+ و امر داود رؤساء اللاويين ان يوقفوا اخوتهم المغنين بالات غناء بعيدان و رباب و صنوج مسمعين برفع الصوت بفرح (1اخبار 15 : 16)


+ و المغنون هيمان و اساف و ايثان بصنوج نحاس للتسميع (1اخبار 15 : 19)


+ فكان جميع اسرائيل يصعدون تابوت عهد الرب بهتاف و بصوت الاصوار و الابواق و الصنوج يصوتون بالرباب و العيدان (1اخبار 15 : 28)


+ اساف  الراس و زكريا ثانيه و يعيئيل و شميراموث و يحيئيل و متثايا و الياب و  بنايا و عوبيد ادوم و يعيئيل بالات رباب و عيدان و كان اساف يصوت بالصنوج(1اخبار 16 : 5)


+ و معهم هيمان و يدوثون بابواق و صنوج للمصوتين و الات غناء لله و بنو يدوثون بوابون (1اخبار 16 : 42)


+ و افرز داود و رؤساء الجيش للخدمة بني اساف و هيمان و يدوثون المتنبئين بالعيدان و الرباب و الصنوج و كان عددهم من رجال العمل حسب خدمتهم (1اخبار 25 : 1)


+ كل هؤلاء تحت يد ابيهم لاجل غناء بيت الرب بالصنوج و الرباب و العيدان لخدمة بيت الله تحت يد الملك و اساف و يدوثون و هيمان (1اخبار 25 : 6)


+ و اللاويون المغنون اجمعون اساف و هيمان و يدوثون و بنوهم و اخوتهم لابسين كتانا بالصنوج و الرباب و العيدان واقفين شرقي المذبح و معهم من الكهنة مئة و عشرون ينفخون في الابواق (2اخبار 5 : 12)


+ و كان لما صوت المبوقون و المغنون كواحد صوتا واحدا لتسبيح الرب و حمده و رفعوا صوتا بالابواق و الصنوج و الات الغناء و التسبيح للرب لانه صالح لان الى الابد رحمته ان البيت بيت الرب امتلا سحابا (2اخبار 5 : 13)


+ و اوقف اللاويين في بيت الرب بصنوج و رباب و عيدان حسب امر داود و جاد رائي الملك و ناثان النبي لان من قبل الرب الوصية عن يد انبيائه (2اخبار 29 : 25)


+ و لما اسس البانون هيكل الرب اقاموا الكهنة بملابسهم بابواق و اللاويين بني اساف بالصنوج لتسبيح الرب على ترتيب داود ملك اسرائيل (عز 3 : 10)


+ و عند تدشين سور اورشليم طلبوا اللاويين من جميع اماكنهم لياتوا بهم الى اورشليم لكي يدشنوا بفرح و بحمد و غناء بالصنوج و الرباب و العيدان (نح 12 : 27)


+ سبحوا الرب بالدفوف رنموا للرب على الصنوج انشدوا له انشادا جديدا عظموه و ادعوا باسمه (يهوديت 16 : 2)


+ سبحوه بصنوج التصويت سبحوه بصنوج الهتاف (مز 150 : 5)


+ و في مثل الوقت و اليوم الذي فيه دنسته الامم في ذلك اليوم دشن بالاناشيد و العيدان و الكنارات و الصنوج(1مكابين 4 : 54)


+ و دخلها في اليوم الثالث و العشرين من الشهر الثاني في السنة المئة و الحادية و السبعين بالحمد و السعف و الكنارات و الصنوج و العيدان و التسابيح و الاناشيد لانحطام العدو الشديد من اسرائيل (1مكابين 13 : 51)


+ ان كنت اتكلم بالسنة الناس و الملائكة و لكن ليس لي محبة فقد صرت نحاسا يطن او صنجا يرن (1كو 13 : 1)​*


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2015)

*قيثار​


+ الاشياء العادمة النفوس التي تعطي صوتا مزمار او قيثارة مع ذلك ان لم تعط فرقا للنغمات فكيف يعرف ما زمر او ما عزف به (1كو 14 : 7)


+ و لما اخذ السفر خرت الاربعة الحيوانات و الاربعة و العشرون شيخا امام الخروف و لهم كل واحد قيثارات و جامات من ذهب مملوة بخورا هي صلوات القديسين (رؤ 5 : 8)


+ و سمعت صوتا من السماء كصوت مياه كثيرة و كصوت رعد عظيم و سمعت صوتا كصوت ضاربين بالقيثارة يضربون بقيثاراتهم (رؤ 14 : 2)


+ و رايت كبحر من زجاج مختلط بنار و الغالبين على الوحش و صورته و على سمته و عدد اسمه واقفين على البحر الزجاجي معهم قيثارات الله (رؤ 15 : 2)


+ و صوت الضاربين بالقيثارة  و المغنين و المزمرين و النافخين بالبوق لن يسمع فيك فيما بعد و كل صانع  صناعة لن يوجد فيك فيما بعد و صوت رحى لن يسمع فيك فيما بعد (رؤ 18 : 22)​
*


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2015)

*زمار​


+ و اسم اخيه يوبال الذي كان ابا لكل ضارب بالعود و المزمار(تك 4 : 21)


+ يحملون الدف و العود و يطربون بصوت المزمار(اي 21 : 12)


+ صار عودي للنوح و مزماري لصوت الباكين (اي 30 : 31)


+ سبحوه بدف و رقص سبحوه باوتار و مزمار(مز 150 : 4)


+ يداي صنعت اللارغن و اصابعي الفت المزمار . الليلويا (مز 151 : 2)


+ المزمار و العود يطيبان اللحن لكن اللسان العذب فوق كليهما (سيراخ 40 : 21)


+ عندما تسمعون صوت القرن و الناي و العود و الرباب و السنطير و المزمار و كل انواع العزف ان تخروا و تسجدوا لتمثال الذهب الذي نصبه نبوخذنصر الملك (دا 3 : 5)


+ انت ايها الملك قد اصدرت امرا بان كل انسان يسمع صوت القرن و الناي و العود و الرباب و السنطير و المزمار و كل انواع العزف يخر و يسجد لتمثال الذهب (دا 3 : 10)


+ فان كنتم الان مستعدين عندما تسمعون صوت القرن و الناي و العود و الرباب و السنطير و المزمار  و كل انواع العزف الى ان تخروا و تسجدوا للتمثال الذي عملته و ان لم  تسجدوا ففي تلك الساعة تلقون في وسط اتون النار المتقدة و من هو الاله الذي  ينقذكم من يدي (دا 3 : 15)


+ و  كانت اورشليم مهجورة كالقفر لا يدخلها و لا يخرج منها احد من بنيها و كان  المقدس مدوسا و ابناء الاجانب في القلعة التي كانت مسكنا للامم و قد زال  الطرب عن يعقوب و بطل المزمار و الكنارة (1مكابين 3 : 45)


+ الاشياء العادمة النفوس التي تعطي صوتا مزمار او قيثارة مع ذلك ان لم تعط فرقا للنغمات فكيف يعرف ما زمر او ما عزف به (1كو 14 : 7)​
*


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2015)

*جنوك​


+ و داود و كل بيت اسرائيل يلعبون امام الرب بكل انواع الالات من خشب السرو بالعيدان و بالرباب و بالدفوف و بالجنوك و بالصنوج (2صم 6 : 5)​*


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2015)

*قرن

+ و يكون عند امتداد صوت قرن الهتاف عند استماعكم صوت البوق ان جميع الشعب يهتف هتافا عظيما فيسقط سور المدينة في مكانه و يصعد الشعب كل رجل مع وجهه (يش 6 : 5)
+ فقال الرب لصموئيل حتى متى تنوح على شاول و انا قد رفضته عن ان يملك على اسرائيل املا قرنك دهنا و تعال ارسلك الى يسى البيتلحمي لاني قد رايت لي في بنيه ملكا (1صم 16 : 1)
+ فاخذ صموئيل قرن الدهن و مسحه في وسط اخوته و حل روح الرب على داود من ذلك اليوم فصاعدا ثم قام صموئيل و ذهب الى الرامة (1صم 16 : 13)
+ اله صخرتي به احتمي ترسي و قرن خلاصي ملجاي و مناصي مخلصي من الظلم تخلصني (2صم 22 : 3)
+ فاخذ صادوق الكاهن قرن الدهن من الخيمة و مسح سليمان و ضربوا بالبوق و قال جميع الشعب ليحيي الملك سليمان (1مل 1 : 39)
+ و عمل صدقيا بن كنعنة لنفسه قرني حديد و قال هكذا قال الرب بهذه تنطح الاراميين حتى يفنوا (1مل 22 : 11)
+ جميع هؤلاء بنو هيمان رائي الملك بكلام الله لرفع القرن و رزق الرب هيمان اربعة عشر ابنا و ثلاث بنات (1اخبار 25 : 5)
+ فارفع ذراعك كما فعلت من البدء و احطم قوتهم بقوتك و لتسقط بغضبك قوة الذين يطمعون انفسهم في ابتذال اقداسك و تنجيس مسكن اسمك و هدم قرن مذبحك بسيفهم (يهوديت 9 : 11)
+ خطت مسحا على جلدي و دسست في التراب قرني (اي 16 : 15)
+ و سمى اسم الاولى يميمة و اسم الثانية قصيعة و اسم الثالثة قرن هفوك (اي 42 : 14)
+ الرب صخرتي و حصني و منقذي الهي صخرتي به احتمي ترسي و قرن خلاصي و ملجاي (مز 18 : 2)
+ قلت للمفتخرين لا تفتخروا و للاشرار لا ترفعوا قرنا (مز 75 : 4)
+ لا ترفعوا الى العلى قرنكم لا تتكلموا بعنق متصلب (مز 75 : 5)
+ لانك انت فخر قوتهم و برضاك ينتصب قرننا (مز 89 : 17)
+ اما امانتي و رحمتي فمعه و باسمي ينتصب قرنه (مز 89 : 24)
+ و تنصب مثل البقر الوحشي قرني تدهنت بزيت طري (مز 92 : 10)
+ فرق اعطى المساكين بره قائم الى الابد قرنه ينتصب بالمجد (مز 112 : 9)
+ هناك انبت قرنا لداود رتبت سراجا لمسيحي (مز 132 : 17)
+ و ينصب قرنا لشعبه فخرا لجميع اتقيائه لبني اسرائيل الشعب القريب اليه هللويا (مز 148 : 14)
+ لانه دعا الرب العلي فاعطى يمينه قوة ليقتل رجلا شديد القتال و يعلي قرن شعبه (سيراخ 47 : 6)
+ فانه حطم الاعداء من كل جهة و افنى الفلسطينيين المناصبين و حطم قرنهم الى يومنا هذا (سيراخ 47 : 8)
+ الرب غفر خطاياه و اعلى قرنه الى الابد عاهده على الملك و عرش المجد في اسرائيل (سيراخ 47 : 13)
+ دفعوا قرنهم الى غيرهم و مجدهم الى امة غريبة (سيراخ 49 : 7)
+ عضب قرن مواب و تحطمت ذراعه يقول الرب (ار 48 : 25)
+ عضب بحمو غضبه كل قرن لاسرائيل رد الى الوراء يمينه امام العدو و اشتعل في يعقوب مثل نار ملتهبة تاكل ما حواليها (مرا 2 : 3)
+ فعل الرب ما قصد تمم قوله الذي اوعد به منذ ايام القدم قد هدم و لم يشفق و اشمت بك العدو نصب قرن اعدائك (مرا 2 : 17)
+ قفي ذلك اليوم انبت قرنا لبيت اسرائيل و اجعل لك فتح الفم في وسطهم فيعلمون اني انا الرب (حز 29 : 21)
+ عندما تسمعون صوت القرن و الناي و العود و الرباب و السنطير و المزمار و كل انواع العزف ان تخروا و تسجدوا لتمثال الذهب الذي نصبه نبوخذنصر الملك (دا 3 : 5)
+ لاجل ذلك وقتما سمع كل الشعوب صوت القرن  و الناي و العود و الرباب و السنطير و كل انواع العزف خر كل الشعوب و  الامم و الالسنة و سجدوا لتمثال الذهب الذي نصبه نبوخذنصر الملك (دا 3 : 7)
+ انت ايها الملك قد اصدرت امرا بان كل انسان يسمع صوت القرن و الناي و العود و الرباب و السنطير و المزمار و كل انواع العزف يخر و يسجد لتمثال الذهب (دا 3 : 10)
+ فان كنتم الان مستعدين عندما تسمعون صوت القرن  و الناي و العود و الرباب و السنطير و المزمار و كل انواع العزف الى ان  تخروا و تسجدوا للتمثال الذي عملته و ان لم تسجدوا ففي تلك الساعة تلقون في  وسط اتون النار المتقدة و من هو الاله الذي ينقذكم من يدي (دا 3 : 15)
+ كنت انظر حينئذ من اجل صوت الكلمات العظيمة التي تكلم بها القرن كنت ارى الى ان قتل الحيوان و هلك جسمه و دفع لوقيد النار (دا 7 : 11)
+ فتعظم تيس المعز جدا و لما اعتز انكسر القرن العظيم و طلع عوضا عنه اربعة قرون معتبرة نحو رياح السماء الاربع (دا 8 : 8)
+ و التيس العافي ملك اليونان و القرن العظيم الذي بين عينيه هو الملك الاول (دا 8 : 21)
+ اضربوا بالبوق في جبعة بالقرن في الرامة اصرخوا في بيت اون وراءك يا بنيامين (هو 5 : 8)
+ قومي و دوسي يا بنت صهيون لاني اجعل قرنك حديدا و اظلافك اجعلها نحاسا فتسحقين شعوبا كثيرين و احرم غنيمتهم للرب و ثروتهم لسيد كل الارض (مي 4 : 13)
+ فقلت  جاء هؤلاء ماذا يفعلون فتكلم قائلا هذه هي القرون التي بددت يهوذا حتى لم  يرفع انسان راسه و قد جاء هؤلاء ليرعبوهم و ليطردوا قرون الامم الرافعين قرنا على ارض يهوذا لتبديدها (زك 1 : 21)
+ و انقذوا الشريعة من ايدي الامم و ايدي الملوك و لم يجعلوا للخاطئ قرنا (1مكابين 2 : 48)

+ و اقام لنا قرن خلاص في بيت داود فتاه (لو 1 : 69)​*


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2015)

*الموسيقي في الكتاب المقدس*

*الموسيقى   هي من اقدم الفنون النفيسة فأن موسى يخبرنا أن يوبال الذي عاش قبل الطوفان كان   أبا لكل ضارب في العود والزمار تك 21:4 
   ولما عبر الإسرائيليون البحر الأحمر نظم موسى تسبحة ورنمها مع بنى  إسرائيل   وكانت أخته مريم تنشدها وجميع النساء وراءها بدفوف ورقص ( خر  1:15-22. ) 
   وقد صنع أبواق فضة لأجل الهتاف بها في أعيادهم ورؤوس شهودهم وعلى محرقاتهم   وذبائحهم . 
   وداود كان حاذقا بالعزف كان يسكن روح شاول الرديء بواسطة الضرب على العود   (1صم 26:16-23). 
   ولما أجمع الإسرائيليين على نقل تابوت الرب من قرية يعار يم أصعدة داود    إلى أورشليم بأغاني وربابات ودفوف وصنوج وأبواق (1أى 8:13 ، 16:15-18 ). 
   وكان أنبياء العهد القديم يستعينون باستعمال آلات الغناء عندما يتنبأون (    1صم 5:10 ، 2م 15:3). وكان من أساف وهميان ويدوثون رؤساء المغنيين خيمة  الشهادة   تحت يد داود وفى الهيكل تحت يد سليمان . 
   وكان الملوك أيضاً يستعملون الغناء ، وكانت النساء ولاسيما بنات الآويين    تمارس الغناء كالرجال . وفد ذكر الكتاب المقدس عدد وافر من الآت  الموسيقية وسوف   نقتصر في الكلام على الأشهر منها : 
  القسم الأول : يختص بفن الإيقاع . 
  1- الصنوج :ويقال له صنوج التصويت وصنوج الهتاف ( مز5:150 ) وهى صفائح  مستديرة   من النحاس الأصفر (1أى 19:15) قطر كل منها نحو شبر تعرف بصنوج  اليد . 
  والفقيشات وهى صنوج صغيرة من النحاس أصفر تعرف بصنوج الأصابع ويجد إشارة  إلي   استعمالها في الهيكل والأفراح العمومية ( 1أى 8:13 ، 5:16 ) 
  2- الطبل : وهو أشكال كثيرة منها الطبل الكبير ذو الوجهين وهو لوح رقيق  من الخشب   ملتف يلاقى أحد طرفين الأخر فيكون على شكل أسطوانة مستديرة  مجوفة ارتفاعها نحو   شبرين فيشد على فوهتها رق من جلد الخيل يضربون عليها.  
  3- الدرابكة : وهى نظيرة جرة من فخارلها عنق طويل مقطوعة من وسطها الذي قطرة نحو   شبر ومشدود على مكان القطع رق ليضربوا عليها. 
  والنفارات : وهى طبول ذات وجه واحد مصنوعة من فخار أو نحاس على هيئة الطاس يشدون   على فوهتها رقاً. 
  4- الدف : ( تك 17:31 ، مز 4:150) وهو طارة من الخشب مشدود عليها جلد  فالكبير   قطرة نحو شبرين يسمونه مزهراً والصغير قطرة نحو (10) م صابع  وموضوع في دائرته   الخشبية صنوج صغيرة ( ويعرف في مصر بالرق ). 
  5- الجنك :جمعة جنوك 2صم 5:6 طولة (16) عقدة 
  6- المثلث : ( 1صم 6:18 ) وهو آلة طرب على شكل المثلث . 
  7- الجلجل : ( خر33:28 ) وهو جرس صغير كان يعلق على ذيل جبة الرداء للكاهن . 
  القسم الثاني : يختص بالألحان ويقال له آلات التلحين. وهى نوعان: 
  النوع الأول : ذوات أوتار 
  1. العود : تك 21:4 ويقال له البربط وهم يشدون علية سبعة أزواج من الوتر  مختلفة   الغلظ والدقة ويعزفون علية بضلع رشة من جناح النسر يسمونها زخفة  أو طزنة . وقد   شاع استعمالها عند اليهود في أوقات الفرح سواء دينية أم  غير دينية تك 27:31 ، آي   5:16 ، مز 2:81 ومخترعها هو يوبال المذكور في تك  21:4. 
  2. القانون : وهو من الطبقة العليا من آلات الطرب وصوتة كصوت آلتين تستغلان . 
  3. الكمنجة : ويشد عليها أربعة أوتار ولها من الجهة اليمنى وهو أغلظها  وملفوف   عليها سلك دقيق من النحاس ، وثانيهما أدق منة ، وثالثهما أدق  منهما ، ورابعها   وتر أو خيط مزدوج مبروم من حرير أدق منهن. ويعزفون عليها  بقوس مشدود عليها جرزة   من شعر الخيل . 
  4. الرباب . أصم 5:10 والربابة مز 3:23 وهو ذو صوت شجي مطرب كذلك شاع  استعماله   عند العبرانيين. وكان غالبا مثلث الشكل ومشدود علية من (7)  أوتار إلى (12) مز   3:33 ، 51:144 . 
  5. الجتية : ورد ذكرها في مز 8،81،84 ، وقد أتى بها داود من جت وهى بلد   للفلسطينيين وهى أسم آلة ذات أوتار معروفة عندهم . 
  6. الأوتار . مز 4:15 وهى ربما كانت أسم آلة خصوصية من ذات الأوتار. 
  النوع الثاني : ذوات السلك المعدني: 
  7. اليسنطير أو السنطور : دا 5:3،7،10 وينشدون علية أربعة وخمسين سلكا كل  3 منها   على نغمة واحدة ويعزفون علية بزخمتين من خشب هيئتها كشفرة السكين  . 
  8. الطنبور أو الطنبار : وهو ذو عنق طويل يشدون علية ثمانية أسلاك من حديد،   ويعتبر من اهم الآلات الموسيقية . 
  9. البزق : وشدون علية خمسة أسلاك حديد . 
  10. الطنبوة : وهى أصغر من البزق والعزف بها كحكم البزق . 
  النوع الثالث : ذوات الشعر : 
  11. الكمنجة العربية : وهى نصف جوزه هند مثقوبة ثقوباً كثيرة ومشدود على فوهتها   قطعة من جلد الخيل منظومة في اسطوانة خشبية . 
  12. الرباب المستعمل عند العرب : وهو آلة مربعة الشكل مشدود عليها جرزة من شعر   الخيل يعزفون عليها بقوس نظير الكمنجة . 
  أما ذوات النفخ فهي أنواع كثيرة ومنها : 
  1. الناي : أصم 5:10وهو سيدها وهو يؤخذ من قصب الغاب المتقارب العقد طولة 8 أو 9   قبضات . 
  2. الكرفت : وطولة نحو 5 قبضات وعقدة خمس . 
  3. الصافور : وهو قطعة قصب مثقوبة كالكرفت . 
  4. المزمار : تك 21:4 وهو اسطوانة من خشب طولها نحو شبر مثقوبة الوسط . 
  5. الجناح : وهو أنابيب دقيقة من القصب مسدودة من الجهة الواحدة ومفتوحة  من   الأخرى وغالبا تكون (15) أنبوبة كل واحدة أقصر مما قبلها . 
  6. المزوج : وهو اسطوانتان من قصب متساويتان في الطول مضمومتان بربائط وفى راس   كل منها عقدة قصب دقيقة لأجل الصفير بها . 
  7. الأرغن : وهو نظير المزوج غير أن إحدى اسطواناته بدون ثقوب وأطول من الأخرى .   
  8. البوق : عد 10:10 وكانت عادة اليهود أن يستعملوه لأجل دعوة الشعب إلى   الاجتماعات العمومية , 
  9. القرن : 1 أي 28:15 وهو كان يستعمل كالبوق لاجل دعوة الشعب ، وهو من  قرون   الثيران والمعزى أو من النحاس ويضرب فيه الشعب في أيام السلم بصوت  وخيم وفى أيام   الحرب عالي جداً . 
  10. الصور : مز 6:98 ، 3:150 وهو قرن مستوى الهيئة يشبة الرمز
*

*قوة الموسيقى وتأثيرها في العالم الروحي :*
*كما  انه هناك تأثيرات جسدية ونفسية للموسيقى فهناك ايضا تأثيرات روحية كبيرة  جدا ، فنرى هنا بعض الامثلة عن قوة الموسيقى وتأثيرها  في العالم الروحي :*
*اولا:  الموسيقى سلاح روحي قوي : هناك الكثير من الامثلة في الكتاب المقدس على  كيفيه استعمال الموسيقى كسلاح روحي ضد ابليس وملائكته . على سبيل المثال:*
* أ-  2 اخبار 20: 15-17 +21 *
*النتيجة ( عدد 22) انكسر العدو *
*(عدد 25) نهب غنيمة العدو وامتعته *
*(عدد 27) فرح الرب يملأ شعب الرب . *
*ب-  قضاة 7 : 16 -21 *
*النتيجة ( عدد 21) صرخ العدو وهرب *
*ج- 1 صم 16: 14- 23 *
*النتيجة ( عدد23) ذهب الروح الرديء *
*شواهد اخرى ( مز 8 :2) "من افواة الاطفال والرضع اسست حمدا " " لتسكيت عدو ومنتقم "*
*( مز 149: 6) "تنويهات الله في افواههم وسيف ذو حدين في يدهم ".*
*ثانياً :الموسيقى تساعد على التنبؤ:*
*أ‌-         1صم 10 :5-6 ،10*
*ب‌-      2 مل 5: 15 *
*ثالثا : يكون حضور الرب بقوة عظيمة :*
*2 اخبار 5: 7 ، 11- 14*
*رابعا : تتحطم كل القيود *
*اعمال الرسل 16 :25 -26 *
*النتيجة :أ- تزعزعت أساسات السجن( عد26) : تتزعزع أساسات المشاكل والظروف والسجون التي نعيش فيها*
*ت‌-      انفتحت في الحال الأبواب كلها (عد26)يفتح الله الأبواب المغلقة في حياتنا *
*ث‌-      انفكت قيود الجميع (عد26) وهنا نرى ان القيود انفكت ليس عند المسبحين فقط بل عند الجميع.*
*ونستطيع ان نلاحظ انه في اثر ذلك كان هناك فرصه للشهادة وتلا ذلك خلاص لنفس السجان ولنفس عائلته .*
*لكن  الشيء الذي يحزن القلب ان إبليس دائما يحاول ان يقلد الأشياء المقدسة  وينجسها فانه كما يوجد للموسيقى تأثيرات ايجابية فهناك أيضا تأثيرات سلبية  كبيرة جدا*
*الموسيقى وتأثيرها السلبي :*
*تقول الام باسيليا شلنك كما جاء في كتابها " الموسيقى الروك" تقول( بعض الفقرات) :*
*بالنسبة  للجيل الجديد إن حفلات ومهرجانات الروك تعتبر تجربة أساسية في حياتهم فهذا  الجيل مستعد أن يصرف كل ما لديه من نقود للحصول على تذاكر غير مكترثين  بحالات الهستيريا والإغماء والجنون التي قد يصاب بها الكثيرون وما يرافقها  من عنف ودمار، تقول إحدى عناوين الصحف ( في عام 1988 في أول عرض لأكبر فرق  الروك الأوروبية في قلعة داننغتون بانجلترا سحقت أرجل الجماهير وهي تتدافع  اثنين من الشبان حتى الموت كما أن اثنين آخرين كانا في حالةٍ صعبة وجرح  العشرات كما ان بعض المعجبين فقدوا وعيهم وخضعوا للعلاج بعد نقلهم من  الساحة الكبيرة).*
*وقالت  أيضاً فرقة الخنافس إن موسيقانا قادرة على إثارة الجماهير وخلق حالة من  عدم الاستقرار ويقول الطب إن إيقاع هذه الموسيقى الصاخبة هو في نزاع حاد مع  إيقاع الجسد فلذبذبات هذه الموسيقى وضربات الطبل القوية تأثير مباشر على  الغدة النخامية التي تفرز الهرمونات المثيرة للجنس لدى الذكور والإناث  وحالة عدم التوازن هذه تحدث إنفلاتاً أخلاقياً وممن يذكر ان الموسيقى الروك  تؤلف تحت تأثير أشياءٍ معينة مثل الكحول والمخدرات ويعترف موسيقيو الروك  أنهم يستلهمون ألحانهم من قوة خفية تسيطر عليهم وقال عازف القيثار "كيث  ريتشارد" من فرقة الحجارة المتدحرجة في نهاية السبعينات ( إن الأغاني تجري  من قلم الكاتب بغزارة بفعل القوة الخفية) ويقول عازف القيثار المشهور "جيم  هندركس" (من خلال هذه الموسيقى باستطاعتك أن تسحر الناس وعندما ينهارون  يكون من السهل مخاطبة اللاوعي عندهم بما تريد أن تقول) وتكون النتيجة واضحة  تسيب، اعتداء، إباحة جنسية، موت ضمير والضحايا هم من المعجبين والنجوم  معاً. فتذكر الأم باسيليا الكثير من النجوم اللذين ماتوا إما من تعاطي  المخدرات أو من الانتحار كما تقول ان عبادة ابليس اليوم اصبحت علناً وأما  من قبل فكانت مموهة وسريّة فالكثير من مجموعات الروك تختار أسماء شيطانية  مثل (التدفق المباشر) وتصف نفسها بأنها أعداء المسيح أو  جماعة إبليس وفرقة  (فينيوم) التي شعارها إبليس يد الله اليسرى على الأرض أما فرقة (نحن شعب  إبليس ) تصف نفسها بالمفسدين الجنسيين. واغاني هذه الفرق تستعمل لتوصيل  رسائل شيطانية ومن هذه الاغاني مثلا لفرقة الخنافس " نورني ايها الرجل  الميت " ولفرقة الفافيل " للشر سيطرة ربانية " ولموتلي كرو اغنية" السماء  هي جهنم " وغيرها من الاغاني الشيطانية . وفي الكثير من هذه الحفلات يكون  فيها تجديف على اسم المسيح .*
*وامثلة  على ما يحدث في هذه الحفلات ،النجم "برنس نلسون "الذي دائما ما يتدلى على  صدرة الصليب الذهبي الكبير والذي يدعو في حفلاته الى ممارسة الجنس العلني  ويقول : ما العيب في ذلك ؟ مدعيا ان هذا لا يتنافى مع الرساله المسيحية ثم  سقول ان عنوان عرضة  "الحب والجنس" وعندما يقعون تحت تأثير الموسيقى يقول "  دعه يلمسك والسماء ستكون من نصيبك ".اما النجمة العالمية "مادونا" والتي  عادة ما ترتدي صلبان كبيرة فهي دائما تقول في حفلاته " كما ان يسوع منحكم  الحب كذلك انا امنحكم ايضا*
*خلاصة*

*-        ان  للموسيقى تأثير كبير جداً على الإنسان لذلك فانه من الضروري جدا في حياتنا  نحن كمؤمنين وكموسيقيين وخصوصا إننا نستعد الى قيادة الناس في التسبيح  والعبادة ان نكون حذرين جدا في الموسيقى التي نسمعها . فإننا اذا استمعنا  الى الموسيقى العالمية واتينا الى قيادة التسبيح ، فان أعماقنا ستكون مشوشة  من موسيقى اخرى ، لذلك علينا ان نستمع للموسيقى المقدسة ، والمقدسة فقط .*
*-       ان  للموسيقى قوة كبيرة لذلك فان فترة العبادة والتسبيح هي ليست مجرد فترة  نحضر الناس من خلالها الى سماع العظات لكنها فترة يختبر فيها الناس العلاقة  الحية مع الله ويدخلوا فيها الى سلام حقيقي ، وحتى ولو جهل معظم الناس  لهذه الحقيقة ، فعلينا نحن كقواد تسبيح ان ندركها وان نوصل لهم ذلك من خلال  قيادتنا ومن خلال كل فرصة يفتحها الرب لنا لنوصل لهم ذلك.*


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2015)

*الملك* *داود* *وشغفه* *بالموسيقى* *لعل* اول اسم يتبادر الى ذهن  كثيرين عند ذكر الموسيقى في ازمنة الكتاب المقدس هو اسم داود،‏ موسيقار  فذّ عاش منذ ما يقارب الـ‍ ٠٠٠‏,٣ سنة.‏ وفي الواقع،‏ ان معظم معلوماتنا عن  الموسيقى في تلك الحقبة نستمدها من سجل الكتاب المقدس عن حياة داود،‏ مذ  كان راعيا فتيًّا الى ان اصبح ملكا ونجح في تنظيم فرق المغنين والعازفين في  الهيكل.‏

يمكننا ان نستخلص الكثير عن  الموسيقى في ازمنة الكتاب المقدس من حياة داود.‏ على سبيل المثال،‏ على اية  آلات عزف الناس،‏ وماذا كانوا يغنون؟‏ اي دور لعبته الموسيقى في حياة داود  خاصة،‏ والاسرائيليين عامة؟‏

*اهمية* *الموسيقى* *في* *اسرائيل* *القديمة*

عندما ننطق بكلمات اغنية،‏ غالبا  ما يرن لحنها في بالنا.‏ لكن الكتاب المقدس يتضمن كلمات اغانٍ وترانيم  عديدة نجهل مع الاسف موسيقاها.‏ مع ذلك،‏ لا بد انها كانت الحانا جميلة،‏  إن لم نقل رائعة.‏ فبالنظر الى ما تتصف به المزامير من سمو شعري،‏ لا يسعنا  الا ان نستنتج ان موسيقاها كانت تضاهيها جمالا.‏

اما الآلات الموسيقية فلا يورد الكتاب المقدس سوى وصف مقتضب لها.‏ (‏انظر الاطار:‏ «الآلات الموسيقية في ازمنة الكتاب المقدس».‏)‏  حتى اننا لا نعلم يقينا على اي نوع من القيثارات عزف داود.‏ ولكن من  الجدير بالذكر ان الاسرائيليين اخترعوا آلات موسيقية عديدة،‏ ومنها قيثارات  خشبية نادرة ونفيسة.‏ —‏ ٢ اخبار الايام ٩:‏١١؛‏ عاموس ٦:‏٥.‏

ولكن الامر الاكيد هو ان الموسيقى شغلت مكانة  مهمة في حياة العبرانيين،‏ وخاصة في عبادتهم لله.‏ فقد عُزِفت في مراسم  التتويج والاحتفالات الدينية،‏ ولعبت دورا في الحروب.‏ كما اطربت الملوك،‏  احيت الاعراس والتجمعات العائلية،‏ وأضفت جوًّا من البهجة على مواسم القطاف  والحصاد.‏ أضف الى ذلك انها كانت مصدر عزاء للمفجوعين.‏ لكن من المؤسف ان  الموسيقى ارتبطت ايضا بأماكن رديئة السمعة.‏

غير ان دور الموسيقى في اسرائيل لم  يقتصر على ما تقدّم.‏ فبسبب قدرتها على تصفية الذهن،‏ استعان بها الانبياء  لتلقّي الوحي الالهي.‏ وهذا ما اختبره أليشع الذي اتاه الوحي على انغام  آلة وترية.‏ (‏٢ ملوك ٣:‏١٥)‏  اضافة الى ذلك،‏ كانت الموسيقى تؤذن بحلول مناسبات مهمة.‏ على سبيل  المثال،‏ كان يُنفخ في بوقين من فضة في الاعياد او رؤوس الشهور.‏ وفي بداية  سنة اليوبيل،‏ كان البوق ينادي بالعتق للعبيد ويعلن عودة الاراضي والبيوت  الى اصحابها.‏ فما كان اعظم سعادة الفقراء عند سماعهم الموسيقى تبشرهم  باسترجاع حريتهم وممتلكاتهم!‏ —‏ لاويين ٢٥:‏٩؛‏ عدد ١٠:‏١٠.‏

لقد ابدع بعض الاسرائيليين في  الغناء والعزف.‏ ويتضح هذا من نقش اشوري طلب فيه الملك سنحاريب عازفين  وعازفات جزية من الملك حزقيا.‏ فلا بد انهم كانوا موسيقيين من الطراز  الاول.‏ ولكن الموسيقي الابرع دون منازع كان داود.‏

*موسيقار* *فذّ*

تميّز داود بموهبة فذّة لأنه جمع  بين الشعر والتأليف الموسيقي.‏ فأكثر من نصف المزامير يُنسب اليه.‏ لقد كان  داود راعيا مرهف الحس في صغره،‏ فانطبعت في ذهنه المتوقد المناظر الريفية  في بيت لحم.‏ وعرف هناك مباهج الحياة البسيطة،‏ فطرب لخرير الجداول وثغاء  الحملان حين يناديها.‏ فمسّت هذه «الموسيقى» قلبه واندفع يعزف على القيثارة  وينشد تسابيح لله.‏ تخيل كم كان مؤثرا سماع الموسيقى التي الّفها داود  لترنيم المزمور ٢٣.‏

عزف داود في حداثته على القيثارة  ببراعة فائقة بحيث امتُدح عند الملك شاول الذي ضمه الى خدمه.‏ فصار داود،‏  كلما اعترى الملك كرب واضطراب ذهني،‏ يأتي اليه ليعزف ألحانا شجية مريحة  تهدِّئ من روعه،‏ فتتركه افكاره الشريرة ويطيب.‏ —‏ ١ صموئيل ١٦:‏١٦.‏

الا ان الموسيقى التي شغف بها  داود وملأته فرحا سببت له المشاكل في بعض الاحيان.‏ فذات مرة،‏ عند عودة  داود وشاول ظافرين من قتال الفلسطيين،‏ تناهت الى مسامع الملك شاول موسيقى  النصر والابتهاج.‏ فكانت النساء يغنين:‏ «ضرب شاول ألوفه،‏ وداود عشرات  ألوفه».‏ فتملَّكه غضب وغيرة شديدان،‏ «وأخذ .‏ .‏ .‏ ينظر بارتياب الى  داود من ذلك اليوم فصاعدا».‏ —‏ ١ صموئيل ١٨:‏٧-‏٩.‏

*دور* *الموسيقى* *في* *حياة* *داود*

نظم داود بالوحي مزامير فائقة  القيمة،‏ منها مزامير تأملية وأخرى مستوحاة من حياة الرعيان.‏ وقد تناولت  مواضيع مختلفة.‏ ففيها التسابيح والسرد التاريخي،‏ وفيها وصف لأفراح القطاف  ولفخامة تدشين بيت الملك،‏ وفيها ايضا الذكريات والامل،‏ فضلا عن الطلبات  والتوسلات.‏ (‏انظر المزامير ٣٢،‏ ٢٣،‏ ١٤٥،‏ ٨،‏ ٣٠،‏ ٣٨،‏ ٧٢،‏ ٥١،‏ ٨٦  وعناوينها.‏)‏ اما عند ممات شاول وابنه يوناثان،‏ فبكاهما داود بمرثاة  بعنوان «القوس» استهلها بالكلمات:‏ «البهاء يا اسرائيل مقتول على  مرتفعاتك».‏ فعكست نغماتها الحزينة اساه العميق.‏ لقد برع داود في التعبير  عن احاسيسه المختلفة شعرا وعزفا.‏ —‏ ٢ صموئيل ١:‏١٧-‏١٩.‏

كان داود مفعما بالحيوية  والنشاط،‏ لذلك استهوته الموسيقى المرحة النابضة بالحياة ذات الايقاع  القوي.‏ مثلا،‏ عندما اصعد تابوت العهد الى صهيون،‏ اخذ يطفر ويرقص بكل  قوته احتفالا بالمناسبة.‏ وتشير الرواية ان الموسيقى كانت حماسية للغاية  حتى ان زوجته ميكال عيّرته،‏ ولكنه لم يبالِ.‏ فقد احب يهوه،‏ فراح يرقص ويطفر امام الهه على انغام هذه الموسيقى التي اهتز لها قلبه.‏ —‏ ٢ صموئيل ٦:‏١٤،‏ ١٦،‏ ٢١.‏

فضلا عن هذا كله،‏ امتاز داود بصنع آلات موسيقية جديدة.‏ (‏٢ اخبار الايام ٧:‏٦)‏  وهكذا،‏ يمكن القول انه جمع البراعة من اطرافها في الشعر والتلحين والغناء  والعزف وصنع الآلات الموسيقية.‏ لكنَّ انجازاته لم تقف عند هذا الحد.‏

*الترنيم* *والموسيقى* *في* *الهيكل*

يُعدّ تنظيم الترنيم والموسيقى في  بيت يهوه من اهم مآثر داود.‏ فقد اقام آساف وهيمان ويدوثون (‏الذي يدعى  ايضا إيثان كما يظهر)‏ على رأس ٠٠٠‏,٤ مرنم وموسيقي،‏ بينهم ٢٨٨ خبيرا  تولَّوا مهام التدريب والاشراف.‏ وكان هؤلاء المرنمون والموسيقيون يحضرون  جميعا الى الهيكل لتسبيح يهوه في الاعياد السنوية الثلاثة.‏ فتخيل عظمة هذه  الجوقة المهيبة!‏ —‏ ١ اخبار الايام ٢٣:‏٥؛‏ ٢٥:‏١،‏ ٦،‏ ٧.‏

اقتصر الترنيم في الهيكل على الذكور.‏ اما العبارة «على لحن الصبايا» في عنوان المزمور ٤٦،‏ فتشير الى اصوات او آلة موسيقية عالية الطبقة.‏ وكان المرنمون يرنمون في اتحاد النغمات،‏ «كواحد» بحسب ٢ اخبار الايام ٥:‏١٣.‏ وغالبا ما كانت الترانيم تؤدّى بمرافقة موسيقية،‏ مثل العديد من مزامير داود كالمزمور ٣.‏ كما تضمّن البعض منها لازمة مثل اللازمة في المزمور ٤٢:‏٥،‏ ١١  و ٤٣:‏٥.‏ وراجت ايضا الترانيم التي تؤدَّى على طريقة التجاوب،‏ حيث  تتناوب جوقتان او جوقة ومرنم منفرد ترنيم ابيات القصيدة.‏ وهذا ما نجده في المزمور ٢٤ الذي وضعه داود بمناسبة اصعاد تابوت العهد الى صهيون.‏ —‏ ٢ صموئيل ٦:‏١١-‏١٧.‏

ولكن الترنيم لم يكن حكرا على  الذين خدموا في الهيكل.‏ بل كان الشعب ايضا يرنمون خلال صعودهم الى اورشليم  للاحتفال بالاعياد السنوية،‏ ولعل هذا هو المقصود بالعنوان:‏ «ترنيمة المصاعد».‏ (‏مزمور ١٢٠ الى ١٣٤)‏ ففي المزمور ١٣٣  مثلا،‏ تغنّى داود بالاخوَّة التي تمتع بها الاسرائيليون في تلك  المناسبات.‏ فقد استهله بالكلمات التالية:‏ «هوذا ما احسن وما احلى ان يسكن  الاخوة معا في وحدة!‏».‏ تخيل صوت الموسيقى التي رافقت هذه الترنيمة.‏

*الموسيقى* *في* *عبادة* *يهوه*

تؤلف الترانيم والاغاني عُشر الكتاب المقدس،‏ وسفر المزامير يشجع كل الناس على تسبيح يهوه.‏ (‏مزمور ١٥٠)‏  فيمكن للموسيقى ان تنسينا همومنا وللغناء ان يبلسم جراحنا.‏ ولكنها لا  تؤثر في الحزانى فقط،‏ فالكتاب المقدس يشجع المسرورين ايضا على ترنيم  المزامير.‏ —‏ يعقوب ٥:‏١٣.‏

ان الترنيم وسيلة للتعبير عن ايماننا ومحبتنا لله.‏ ففي الليلة التي سبقت اعدام يسوع،‏ اختتم ورسله عشاءهم بترنيم التسابيح.‏ (‏متى ٢٦:‏٣٠)‏ ومن المرجح انهم رنموا مزامير الـ‍ _هلِّل،‏_ وهي المزامير ١١٣ الى ١١٨.‏  وإذا صحَّ ذلك،‏ فالرسل،‏ الذين كانوا يجهلون الاحداث الوشيكة،‏ سمعوا  يسوع ينشد الكلمات التالية:‏ «احببتُ،‏ لأن يهوه يستمع الى صوتي  وتوسلاتي .‏ .‏ .‏ حبال الموت اكتنفتني،‏ وشدائد شيول ادركتني .‏ .‏ .‏ ‹آه  يا يهوه،‏ نجِّ نفسي!‏›».‏ ويا لجمال صوت ابن داود الذي سبق فتمتع  بالترانيم المجيدة في السماء!‏ —‏ مزمور ١١٦:‏١-‏٤.‏

ليست الموسيقى اختراعا بشريا.‏  فالكتاب المقدس يأتي على ذكر الموسيقى والترانيم في السموات عينها،‏ حيث  تعزف مخلوقات روحانية على قيثارات مجازية وترنم ترانيم حول عرش يهوه.‏ (‏رؤيا ٥:‏٩؛‏ ١٤:‏٣؛‏ ١٥:‏٢،‏ ٣)‏  ويهوه الله وهب الموسيقى للبشر ووضع في قلوبهم حسًّا موسيقيا ورغبة قوية  في التعبير عن مشاعرهم عزفا او غناء.‏ فالموسيقى،‏ لدى كل مؤمن،‏ هي عطية  الهية من لدن الله.‏ —‏ يعقوب ١:‏١٧.‏



«في يوم فرحكم وفي مواسم اعيادكم .‏ .‏ .‏ تنفخون في البوقين».‏ —‏ عدد ١٠:‏١٠



«يهوه راعيَّ،‏ فلا يعوزني شيء.‏ في مراعٍ خصيبة يربضني،‏ الى مياه الراحة يقودني».‏ —‏ مزمور ٢٣:‏١،‏ ٢



‹منهم اربعة آلاف مسبحون ليهوه على الآلات التي قال داود:‏ «قد صنعتها للتسبيح»›.‏ —‏ ١ اخبار الايام ٢٣:‏٤،‏ ٥

*[النبذة* *في* *الصفحة* *٢٩]*

عبَّر داود عن احاسيسه المختلفة شعرا وعزفا

*[النبذة* *في* *الصفحة* *٣٠]*

«سبحوا ياه!‏ سبحوه بالدف وبالرقص في حلقات.‏ كل نسمة فلتسبح ياه».‏ —‏ مزمور ١٥٠:‏١،‏ ٤،‏ ٦



*الآلات* *الموسيقية* *في* *ازمنة* *الكتاب* *المقدس*

  شملت الآلات الوترية العود والقيثارة وآلات ذات عشرة اوتار.‏ (‏مزمور ٩٢:‏٣)‏ وكانت تُضبَط على دوزان علاموت وشمينيت،‏ وهما لفظتان ربما تشيران الى الديوان الاعلى والاخفض.‏ (‏١ اخبار الايام ١٥:‏٢٠،‏ ٢١،‏ الحاشية)‏ اما آلات النفخ الخشبية والنحاسية،‏ فشملت الناي والمزمار والقرن،‏ اضافة الى الابواق التي كان عزفها «عاليا».‏ (‏٢ اخبار الايام ٧:‏٦؛‏ ١ صموئيل ١٠:‏٥؛‏ مزمور ١٥٠:‏٣،‏ ٤)‏ وفي تدشين الهيكل،‏ كان المرنمون والنافخون في الابواق «يُسمِعون صوتا واحدا في التسبيح».‏ (‏٢ اخبار الايام ٥:‏١٢،‏ ١٣)‏  وقد يشير ذلك الى الدوزنة والتناغم وعدم وجود تنافر في النغمات.‏ اما آلات  القرع فشملت الدف والصلاصل،‏ وهي عبارة عن آلة تصدر خشخشة،‏ فضلا عن «كل  انواع الآلات المصنوعة من خشب العرعر».‏ كما استُعملت ايضا الصنوج:‏  الصغيرة منها «الطيبة النغمات»،‏ والكبيرة المسماة «الصنوج الطنانة».‏ —‏ ٢ صموئيل ٦:‏٥؛‏ مزمور ١٥٠:‏٥.‏


----------



## اني بل (20 أبريل 2015)




----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 أبريل 2015)

يحث رائع ومجهود طيب
الرب يباركك


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> يحث رائع ومجهود طيب
> الرب يباركك



ربنا يباركك ..


----------



## انت مهم (30 أبريل 2015)

مجهود مبارك ومميز شكرااااااا عزيزتي


----------

